# Childs fire extinguisher.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

Here is a near one. O.J. Childs Co. Utica, N.Y. Fire extinguisher with original cap. It is a heavy lead cap. It is missing the cage but it is what it is.


----------



## Dogo (Jun 1, 2020)

It looks like it might have been  filled with with a liquid and hung upside down.  The idea was when the heat melted the lead, the liquid put the fire out. It was a fairly common procedure many years ago. Most were thinner and intended to be thrown at the flames, but that would explain the lead cap. They were frequently filled with carbon tetrachloride which generated a toxic gas when heated, so were outlawed years ago.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Jun 1, 2020)

That is awesome! I was born like 20 minutes from there! Where did you find it?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

Dogo said:


> It looks like it might have been  filled with with a liquid and hung upside down.  The idea was when the heat melted the lead, the liquid put the fire out. It was a fairly common procedure many years ago. Most were thinner and intended to be thrown at the flames, but that would explain the lead cap. They were frequently filled with carbon tetrachloride which generated a toxic gas when heated, so were outlawed years ago.


I googled it and it was a whole cage contraption with a valve you unscrew to mix the liquids. Use it then screw in down to seal again.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

Torringtontg25 said:


> That is awesome! I was born like 20 minutes from there! Where did you find it?


Port jervis in an old bottle dump.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

Dogo said:


> It looks like it might have been  filled with with a liquid and hung upside down.  The idea was when the heat melted the lead, the liquid put the fire out. It was a fairly common procedure many years ago. Most were thinner and intended to be thrown at the flames, but that would explain the lead cap. They were frequently filled with carbon tetrachloride which generated a toxic gas when heated, so were outlawed years ago.


This had Sulfuric acid filled to the 4oz. Level. It is not been etched by the acid as others sold I saw. Maybe used soon after purchase. The article said it was used on electric cars I think railroad.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> This had Sulfuric acid filled to the 4oz. Level. It is not been etched by the acid as others sold I saw. Maybe used soon after purchase. The article said it was used on electric cars I think railroad.


Have you seen the exploding fire extinguishing bombs. That have a 4 fuses wrapped around the ball and filled with a powder. You throw it in the fire it lights the fuses and boom the fire goes out. Very weird. Apparently you can get a couple different ones. YouTube has a video of a guy testing them. He even light one off in his hand. So they must be safe. I wonder what is in that thing he is breathing in?


----------



## sandchip (Jun 2, 2020)

More than likely, the cap is made of Wood's metal, with a much lower melting point than straight lead, otherwise the house would be a loss by the time the cap melted.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 2, 2020)

700 degrees for lead I believe.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 2, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 700 degrees for lead I believe.



...while Wood's metal is only 158 F.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 3, 2020)

sandchip said:


> ...while Wood's metal is only 158 F.


I thought the cap was a spinning top or something. I corked an ink bottle I got with it til I got home.  It wasnt til a couple days later. I searched the web for info about this bottle that was when i realized the top looking thing is a cap for the fire extinguisher!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------

